# I need a betta



## Tigersoul101 (Apr 10, 2013)

I’m working on a little one day surrealism project and I need a fish for the fish tank. Don’t worry your fish won’t be converted into a part of the surrealism; it’s the tank that surrealistic. I didn’t want to draw my betta because he’s a veiltail and I want a different type of betta. I’ll take in one request that isn’t a veiltail. 

Here is a picture of the tank that I’ll remaster and color on the computer.











Like I said I'll remaster it on the computer with your fish, and I'll color it in.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

What kind of tail type do you want? I have seven boys.


----------



## Tigersoul101 (Apr 10, 2013)

Something like a halfmoon or a double tail is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I have (had) two double tails. Would either one of them work for you?

Vasuki (I have like a million pictures of this guy):









Smile:


----------



## Tigersoul101 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'll take Vasuki  
I love the coloration of him. If you don't mind could I have a few more pictures of him in a a still postion?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

He was a marble (the second guy is too, but not as flashy), so his colours were not exactly the same in all his pictures. They're in the order of most recent to least recent. He blew out his fins flaring in the last month, so the oldest picture showed him when they were full.

Let me know if you want more.


----------



## Tigersoul101 (Apr 10, 2013)

Those are all good! 
I think I have enough pictrues go on now! My artwork should be up by either tonight or tomarrow


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I can't wait to see what you come up with. I'm sure it'll be awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Tigersoul101 (Apr 10, 2013)

I hope so too! And your're welcome!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

He swam off to the join the others in the big river in the sky, so it means a lot to me. <3 He is probably looking down and being his smug self about how everyone still fawns over him.


----------



## Tigersoul101 (Apr 10, 2013)

Aww, I'm sorry for your loss. I'll make sure he'll love it!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

It's okay. I'm sure he will.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

He'll probably be under the Rainbow Bridge saying "Yep, that's handsome me, in that fantastic piece of art."


----------

